# Vertikale Aufklappnavigation



## Bicko (30. Juli 2006)

Hi,

suche nun schon seit Stunden im Netz aber finde einfach nicht die richtigen Themen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen.

Ich habe eine Vertikale Navigation mit Unternavigation. Nun möchte ich gerne das wenn man mit der Maus über Punkt1 fährt die Navi aufklappt und Punkt 1.1 und 1.2 usw. angezeigt werden. Es soll keine Slidenavigation werden. Also nichts and der Seite rausschieben sondern wirklich auseinanderklappen.

Ich möchte das Ganze nur mit CSS realisieren, also kein JS. Natürlich soll es im IE und Firefox laufen. Mit fehlt irgendwie der richtige Ansatz. Hat jemand einen Tip?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruss Bicko


----------



## Icromaxx (30. Juli 2006)

Zwei sachen...

1. Das ganze geht sehr gut...
Guck dir einfach die Suckfishmethode (GOOGLEN) an und ändere sie leicht ab.
Wenn du ein wenig Ahnung mit CSS hast, sollte das ganze kein Problem sein!
Ich könnte des Spaß auch für dich schreiben, aber das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache!

2. Das du nur von IE und Firefox laberst ist eine sehr einseitige Ansicht....
Wenn du ein Script schreibst sollte es für absolut jeden Browser laufen!


----------



## Bicko (30. Juli 2006)

Dank Icromaxx für den Tip. 

1. Hat die Suckfishmethode nicht was mit JS zu tun oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

2. Ja, im allgemeinen hast du natürlich recht, aber die Browserverteilung ist momentan doch recht eindeutig. Mehrheit IE, danach Firefox dann vielleicht Opera und so weiter. Ich habe momentan aber die Schnauze voll eine Seite die eh nur wenige Leute anziehen wird (Vereinsseite) stundenlang für x Browser zu optimieren, die vielleicht nur einen Anteil von wenigen % ausmachen.

Also reicht mir IE und Firefox.


----------



## Icromaxx (31. Juli 2006)

Javascript, nee garnicht...ist reines CSS
Nur für den IE ein wenig Javascript...aber auch das ist eigentlich kein Ding...
Naja brauchst 'n bisschen Erfahrung um das ganze hinzukriegen, aber das klappt schon und sonst frag nochmal nach!
Problem ist das der IE die :hover Klasse nicht unterstützt, bzw. nur für Links, dass heisst, du musst eine Klasse mit Javascript erstellen, ist aber auch kein Ding, weil wer noch dumm genug ist den IE zu benutzen, weiss eh nicht wie man JavaScript deaktivieren könnte, von daher klappt auch dass dann auf jedem IE Nutzer!


----------



## Maik (8. August 2006)

Stu Nicholls demonstriert zwei vertikale Menüs, die beim Überfahren der Menüpunkte Submenüs einblenden, und das alles mit reinem CSS.


 Stu Nicholls | CSSplay | A cross browser vertical sliding menu using only css
 Stu Nicholls | CSSplay | A CSS flyout menu that works in IE


----------

